# Tank is here!



## TankZ71 (Jan 5, 2011)

What's up?
thought I check in. I go by Tank. My friends know me by Frank the Tank.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 5, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*TankZ71* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## TankZ71 (Jan 5, 2011)

Well Thank you Admin Prince!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 5, 2011)

TankZ71 said:


> What's up?
> thought I check in. I go by Tank. My friends know me by Frank the Tank.


 

Is this the same Tank from BOP?


----------



## johnny doc (Jan 5, 2011)

welcome aboard!


----------



## Ironheadhelp (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome to IM it's the best


----------



## 2B1 (Jan 6, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## big60235 (Jan 6, 2011)

Whats the happs bro. Bring on the Tank Thunder


----------



## pancho (Jan 6, 2011)

TankZ71 said:


> What's up?
> thought I check in. I go by Tank. My friends know me by Frank the Tank.


 
is this tank from the t.v. show black gold???


----------



## TankZ71 (Jan 20, 2011)

DarkHorse said:


> Is this the same Tank from BOP?



The one and only!


----------



## Curt James (Jan 20, 2011)

Welcome to IronMagazine!


----------



## TankZ71 (Jan 20, 2011)

Well Thank You Mr James. It's good to be at a real board!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 20, 2011)

Welcome old friend


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 20, 2011)

TankZ71 said:


> The one and only!


 

Welcome,


enjoy the boards, for these boards shouldn't ever get too boring!  Believe a little of everything here.


----------



## lokster (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome to IM


----------

